# Ist Java installiert?



## davidklok (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

woran kann man denn erkennen, ob auf einem Windows-PC Java installiert ist? 

Gibt es dafür Registryschlüssel oder andere Merkmale, an denen sich erkennen lässt, ob und welche Versionen installiert sind? Wo könnte das dokumentiert sein?


In der Console java -version hilft mir nicht weiter. 

Besten Dank erstmal.

MfG

davidklok


----------



## TheLightning (10. Januar 2007)

Normalerweise heißt das, dass keine VM installiert ist... alternativ kannst du auch mit java -asdf testen ob er über unbekannten parameter meckert.


----------



## davidklok (10. Januar 2007)

Ich wollte sagen, dass Java -version nicht zur Überprüfung meines Anliegen herangezogen werden kann/soll.

Aber Danke trotzdem erstmal.


----------



## 4men (10. Januar 2007)

Hi,

schau mal in die Registry unter
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\Java Runtime Environment
hier solltest du alle infos finden, bzw. wenn nicht => kein java.

Gruß 4men


----------



## davidklok (17. Januar 2007)

Danke, sehr gute Idee


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Januar 2007)

Am einfachsten ist es in der Konsole 

```
java -version
```
anzuschauen. Dann siehst du auch sofort welche java Version installiert ist.

In die Konsole kommst du über Start -> Ausführen -> cmd eingeben -> ok oder enter zum bestätigen


----------



## Laocoon (18. Januar 2007)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Am einfachsten ist es in der Konsole
> 
> ```
> java -version
> ...



Das funktioniert allerdings nur, wenn die Umgebungsvariablen richtig gesetzt sind, und dass muss ja nicht unbedingt der Fall sein. 

Das mit der Registry sollte unter Windows aber auf jeden Fall klappen (glaub ich zumindest ). 

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Januar 2007)

Die Umgebungsvariablen ist fast das einzigste auf was man sich verlassen kann.
Java wird generell eher durch JAVA_HOME oder den Path Eintrag in den Umgebungsvariablen festgelegt. Der Path Eintrag zeigt auf die binarys im JRE/JDK und JAVA_HOME auf den Hauptordner davon.

Nach der registry kann man nur sehr bedingt drauf gehen. Schließlich ist die registry auch ein Windows eigenes Ding und Java ist nunmal platformunabhängig. Bei mir steht z.B. java 6 drin, obwohl für fast alle Programme java 4 benutzt wird, welches in den Umgebungsvariablen so eingestellt ist.


----------



## 4men (18. Januar 2007)

Hi,

also die Frage war ob Java installiert ist und welche Version. Wenn der Key in der Registry existiert ist eine Version von Java installiert. Wenn du herausfinden willst welche Versionen installiert sind kannst du nach den Keys (z.B. 1.5.0_08, 1.5 oder 1.6) unter dem angegeben Key suchen.Es kommt auch drauf an ob du eine spezielle Version benötigst nach der kannst du dann auch speziell suchen.
Was jedoch nicht immer funktioniert ist "java -version". Bei der Installation von Java wird nämlich "JAVA_HOME" *nicht* gesetzt. Auch die "PATH" Variable wird *nicht* angepasst. 


Grüße 4men


----------



## davidklok (18. Januar 2007)

Wie ich in meinem Ur-Post schrieb, hilft mir ein java -version nicht. Ebenfalls schrieb ich, dass die Zielplattform ein Windows-System ist! Aus diesem Grund ist es die beste Lösung (für mich) in der Registry zu suchen.

Es wäre noch interessant, nach welchem Schema die Javainstallationsroutine die Registry-Keys anlegt.


----------



## 4men (18. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Der Schlüssel schaut immer so aus:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\Java Runtime Environment\1.Major.Minor_Update
ein paar Beispiele
1.4.2_01 für Java 1.4.2 Update 1
1.5.0_10 für Java 1.5.0 Update 10
1.6.0      für Java 1.6.0 ohne Update

Gruß 4men


----------



## davidklok (18. Januar 2007)

Super, das ist ja genau das, was ich gesucht habe! Wo ist denn das dokumentiert? 
Danke!


----------



## 4men (18. Januar 2007)

Hi,

nunja ich hab dazu einen eingetragenen Bug gesehen und hab den Rest mit meinen Registry - Einträgen abgeglichen und dabei diese Gemeinsamkeit entdeckt.

Grüß 4men


----------

